

How to Build a Simple Mirror Box for Cool Photos - siriusdogman
http://digitalcomposting.wordpress.com/2011/12/01/mirror-box/

======
DanielStraight
This is totally irrelevant... but some of those reminded me of the interior of
a Borg cube.

This is a little more relevant... how would you (could you?) filter out the
camera itself?

~~~
ljf
Somehow drill a hole in the glass tile and take a photo through the hole?

I know from trying to drill glass in the past, that even with glass drill bits
it is prone to shattering/cracking.

~~~
DanielStraight
I thought of that, but without the flash, how will you get any light when the
box is closed? I guess you could rig up some kind of external flash.

Maybe you could just affix mirrors to the camera somehow.

~~~
ljf
Only one of the photos in the link above uses flash, the others use light
leaks, candles etc.

You could leave a torch or led in there at any angle and it would picked up.

But yes, and external/remote flash would work, or just drill another hole ;)

